
18 Year-Old Exploits 911 iPhone Bug, Faces 20 Years in Prison [pdf] - rosstex
https://staging.mcso.org/Multimedia/PressRelease/911%20Cyber%20Attack.pdf
======
godmodus
Damn that's pretty dumb. He basically DDOSed their telephone system by not
allowing it to hangup.

A shame though because he's only 18 and 20 years sound pretty excessive for
such first offense when you're that young, especially for such an inquisitive
mind.

